# 

## ipkis

Witam serdecznie.
 Chciałbym wybudować dom o powierzchni 35m2 do zamieszkania całorocznego aby postawić go bez pozwolenia. Działkę niestety rolna dostane za darmo. Dom ma być tylko na jakiś okres aż będzie mnie stac na wybudowanie domu o większej powierzchni.
 Pytania mam następujące:
-jaki oraz jak głęboki fundament 
-z jakich rodzajów pustaka ściany (oraz orientaciną ilość)
-piec jaki wystarczy do ogrzania domu oraz wody
-dach spadzisty zrobić lepiej betonowy czy z krokwi i blachy
-jakie dokumenty będą mi potrzebne do wybudowania 
Domek bedzie miał mała łazienkę (kibelek, prysznic, umywalkę, pralkę) sypialnia około 8m2, pokój dzienny z aneksem kuchennym oraz kotłownia 2 m2.
Jeśli ktoś stawiał taki domek proszę o wszelkie porady, uwagi.

----------


## michalck81

Czy aby nie porywasz się na samowolę budowlaną...? Jeśli nie, i w ogóle zdecydujesz się na stawianie czegoś takiego, to nie baw się w żadną kotłownię, niepotrzebna strata miejsca, którego i tak nie masz za wiele. Daj dobre ocieplenie i zadowolisz się grzejnikami elektrycznymi, CWU też jakiś bojler elektryczny lub przepływowy podgrzewacz wody.

----------


## jacek.zoo

Bez pozwolenia to nie znaczy bez projektu

----------


## ipkis

To lepiej od razu stawiać dom a nie małą klitke?

----------


## Elfir

Niekoniecznie.
Natomiast musisz mieć projekt, niezależnie czy będziesz budował na zgłoszenie czy na pozwolenie. 

Problem z budową małego domu polega na tym, że różnice kosztów budowy między 30 a 70 m2 wcale nie wynoszą 50%. Podczas budowy domu jest wiele kosztów stałych, niezależnych lub mało zależnych od wielkości domu - koszty przyłączy, geodeta, kierownik budowy, koszt skrzynki i rozdzielni elektrycznej, komina itd.

Pomyśl o domu do rozbudowy. Najlepiej parterowym - wówczas rozbudowa nie narusza istniejącego budynku i można w nim mieszkać. Nie tracisz kasy, którą wydałeś na przyłącza i dotychczasową budowę.

Przykładowo (punktem wyjścia był rzut mieszkania 35 m2 znaleziony w necie):

----------


## lotpaj

> Witam serdecznie.
>  Chciałbym wybudować dom o powierzchni 35m2 do zamieszkania całorocznego


No dobra, skończ waść i se postaw wagon ogrzewany lokomotywą, bez pozwolenia.

----------


## ipkis

Lotpaj nie prosiłem o opinie zgryźliwych tetryków. Nie podoba ci sie ten pomysł nie komentuj. 
A tak z innej beczki to dom energooszczędny, 73 mk2 powieszchni urzytkowej w stanie deweloperskim za 264 tys. to rozsądna cena?

----------


## lotpaj

> Lotpaj nie prosiłem o opinie zgryźliwych tetryków. Nie podoba ci sie ten pomysł nie komentuj.


Ale pomysł postawienia domu mieszkalnego 35m2 jest tak samo głupi, jak moja odpowiedź.

----------


## Elfir

dużo, chyba, że zakładasz wysoki poziom wykończenia przez firmę budowlaną.

----------


## dzabij

Dawno temu podobny dylemat miał brat cioteczny. Wybudował garaż wolnostojący który tymczasowo zaadaptował do celów mieszkalnych. Pomijam kwestie formalne i legalność takiego rozwiązania - nie wiem jak to przeprocesował i czy w ogóle. W momencie gdy jakiś grosz mu wpadł - wystartował z budową docelowego domu.

----------


## lotpaj

Ale to się ma nijak do kolegi, który chce "wybudować" trzydziestopięciometrowy dom.

----------


## KDWJ

Taniej i szybciej wyjdzie Cię zakup używanego domku tzw. holenderskiego. Możesz w nim mieszkać do czasu aż nie stwierdzisz, że stać Cię na wybudowanie docelowego domu.

----------


## takiWaćpan

Taki metraż to mi się raczej kojarzy z domkami na działce. W takim układzie, jako dom sezonowy, to rozumiem. Ale jako docelowe miejsce do życia? Moje mieszkanie ma 37 metrów z hakiem i uważam, że jest małe. Wiem, że niektórzy i tego nie mają, ale o co innego mi chodzi. Zestawiając metraż domu jednorodzinnego z dwupokojowym mieszkaniem w bloku wypada to trochę dziwnie. Jak już się budować, to chyba po to, aby mieć więcej przestrzeni, więcej możliwości.

----------


## Elfir

ale autor chyba docelowo chce mieszkać na innej powierzchni.

jeśli ktoś ma działkę i kwotę starczająca na kawalerkę, może sobie rozważyć budowę, jeśli nie lubi sąsiadów. Na działkach ludzie mieszkają  :smile:

----------


## ipkis

Dziękuję za wyczerpujące wypowiedzi na moje zagadnienie  :wink: .
300000 za stan deweloperski wybudowany na mojej działce. W cenne wchodzi:
-załatwienie wszelkich formalności z budową 
-doprowadzenie wszystkich mediów 
-budowa domu od A do Z (fundament, wylewki, ściany, dach, ocieplenie ścian oraz dachu, okna 3trzy. szybowe, pustaki klejone na jakąś piankę, parapety na zewnątrz, drzwi zewnętrzne)
-gładź
-ogrzewanie elektryczne podłogowe 
-wybudowanie przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków

Cenna nie obejmuje wykończenia wnętrza. Różnica między domem szkieletowym a murowanym to okolo 7 tys.
Lepiej budować murowany czy ten szkieletowy?

----------


## Elfir

300 000 za te 35 m2? czy za 73m2?

----------


## dzabij

Za ok. 350 kPLN zbudowałem w 2007-2008 (szczyt bumu - drogo jak cholera) 180m2 użytkowej / 260 po podłogach. Mowa oczywiście o stanie deweloperskim. Dość dobry standard, dachówka ceramiczna, drewniane okna itp.

300 kPLN za 73m2 brzmi co najmniej słabo.

----------


## Raine

Dom o powierzchni 35m2? Czy to aby opłacalna inwestycja? A masz podłączenie do kanalizacji czy będzie szambo?

----------


## ipkis

300 000 za 72m2  :wink: . Niestety szambo lub przydomowa oczyszczalnie musze budować  :sad: .

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

Co ty kurnik 35 m2 chcesz sobie zbudować
Pokój dzienny z aneksem kuchennym 2m2

Ps. Nie rozumiem takich ludzi jak ty i podejscia do tematu budowy domu ( czytaj kurnika)

----------


## rania

300 tys za 72 m2 to bardzo drogo, lepiej poszukaj innej firmy...

----------


## Elfir

> 300 000 za 72m2 . Niestety szambo lub przydomowa oczyszczalnie musze budować .


Ja wybudowałam 160m2 za 300 tyś trzy lata temu, ale co kto lubi...

----------


## Tom_ppgg

> Dziękuję za wyczerpujące wypowiedzi na moje zagadnienie .
> 300000 za stan deweloperski wybudowany na mojej działce. W cenne wchodzi:
> -załatwienie wszelkich formalności z budową 
> -doprowadzenie wszystkich mediów 
> -budowa domu od A do Z (fundament, wylewki, ściany, dach, ocieplenie ścian oraz dachu, okna 3trzy. szybowe, pustaki klejone na jakąś piankę, parapety na zewnątrz, drzwi zewnętrzne)
> -gładź
> -ogrzewanie elektryczne podłogowe 
> -wybudowanie przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków
> 
> ...


300000zł za 72m2 to jak dla mnie rozbój. Obecnie buduję w dobrym standardzie dom parterowy 106m2 powierzchni mieszkalnej + 50m2 garażu z pomieszczeniami gospodarczymi. Z tego co opisałeś nie mam jeszcze ocieplenia ścian oraz dachu, parapetów i drzwi zewnętrznych, gładzi (tynków) i oczyszczalni. Mam za to wszystkie instalacje, ocieplenie szlicht i posadzki. Do tej pory nie przekroczyłem 250tys zł więc Twoja cena wydaje mi się mocno zawyżona.

----------


## Molinek

Dom 5 na 7 czyli 35m2 można zbudować  na zgłoszenie, bez: planów, bez odbiorów, bez kierownika itd itd.
Oznacza to że ten domek jest dużo tańszy niż ten z pozwoleniem na budowę.

----------


## zyhu

> Ja wybudowałam 160m2 za 300 tyś trzy lata temu, ale co kto lubi...



chyba SSZ ? bo mi nie powiesz że z wyposażeniem

----------


## tkaczor123

> chyba SSZ ? bo mi nie powiesz że z wyposażeniem


Dlaczego nie to było 5 lat temu sam  wybudowałem w 2017r 105m po podłogach(79m pow zabudowy) w 200 tyś, z wyposażeniem 230.
SSZ kosztował mnie nie całe 80 tyś robota oczywiście własna.
Teraz stawiam prostą altankę na zgłoszenie robót nie wymagających pozwolenia na budowę o pow 30m2, koszt materiału ok 7 tyś.
35m2 dom nie wyobrażam sobie tyle to co mój salon+ łazienka w małym domku.
Ludzie kombinują jak mogą nie zawsze wiedzą co jest dla nich dobre :wink: .

----------


## Kaizen

> Ręce opadają na te komentarze:
> 
> Dom 5 na 7 czyli 35m2 można zbudować  na zgłoszenie, bez: planów, bez odbiorów, bez kierownika itd itd.


Ręce opadają. Nie możesz takiego domku zbudować bez kierbuda, projektu itp.
Tak możesz zbudować jednie altanę na RODo.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Ręce opadają na te komentarze:
> 
> Dom 5 na 7 czyli 35m2 można zbudować  na zgłoszenie, bez: planów, bez odbiorów, bez kierownika itd itd.
> Oznacza to że ten domek jest dużo tańszy niż ten z pozwoleniem na budowę.
> 
> Mało tego nie trzeba być budowlańcem aby zbudować to samemu.
> 
> Domek jest parterowy ale jego rozpiętość nie może przekraczać 4.80cm wystarczy zrezygnować z poddasza i zbudować duża antresole, i mamy dodatkowe powiedzmy 20m2 co razem daje nam łącznie około 55m2 użytkowe a taki metraż wystarczy już spokojnie dla 2-3 a nawet 4 osób jeśli ktoś nie jest Karingtonem jak większość tu piszących to w takiej chaupie może mieszkać nawet całe swoje życie.
> 
> ...


Ciemnotą to jest budowanie "pseudo-domu" który jest wielką zagadką i wielką nie wiadomą i nie wiadomo ile wytrzyma i czy w przypadku katastrofy budowlanej nie zginie ktos albo cała rodzina ...

Po to jest projekt wykonany przez architekta i wyliczony przez konstruktora aby nie doszło nigdy do jego zawalenia lub innej katastrofy budowlanej. Po to jest KB aby było zbudowane z godnie z projektem i ze sztuką budowlaną.
Po to są odbiory aby mieć pewność że instalacje sa szczelne i bezpieczne i nie zagrażają życiu mieszkańców ..

Budowa na "oko" , bez projektu , bez wiedzy , bez doświadczenia , bez nadzoru , bez odbiorów to zwykłe szaleństwo i mega głupota. 

Ale widać są ludzie którzy zaryzykują własne życie i swojej rodziny ...

Ciekawy jestem kiedy dojdzie do pierwszych tragedii w budowanych "domach" na ROD i innych podobnych "domach" .
Może wtedy przepisy wrócą do normalności , bo taka "samowolka" w XXI i w kraju UE powinna być zakazana.
Ale jak dla kogoś własne bezpieczeństwo i własnej rodziny nie ma znaczenia , to czemu Państwo na siłę ma go uszczęśliwiać.
Co najwyżej sam się "wyeliminuje" ..

Jeśli dla Ciebie 100m2 dla 4 osobowej rodziny to jakiś kosmos i dla Ciebie taka osoba to jakis "karington" to wyrazy współczucia ...

Taki "dom 35m2" nigdy nie będzie "pełnoprawnym domem" , będzie to pseudo-altana która udaje dom ...

----------


## Elfir

> chyba SSZ ? bo mi nie powiesz że z wyposażeniem


Do stanu deweloperskiego - zaczęte 5 lat temu, skończone 3 lata temu.
Prosty projekt.

----------


## tkaczor123

Niech sobie zbuduje " AC25K czyli zbuduj sam dom 50m2 za 25 tys zł, na dodatek bez formalności!" jako domek tymczasowy.
Później będzie służył jako gościnny, na dodatek zdobędzie wiedzę i umiejętności które może wykorzystać przy stawianiu docelowego.
Jeszcze zależy jaki to okres bo dla jednych to 2-3 lata dla innych 10.

----------


## Molinek

> Ciemnotą to jest budowanie "pseudo-domu" który jest wielką zagadką i wielką nie wiadomą i nie wiadomo ile wytrzyma i czy w przypadku katastrofy budowlanej nie zginie ktos albo cała rodzina ...
> 
> Po to jest projekt wykonany przez architekta i wyliczony przez konstruktora aby nie doszło nigdy do jego zawalenia lub innej katastrofy budowlanej. Po to jest KB aby było zbudowane z godnie z projektem i ze sztuką budowlaną.
> Po to są odbiory aby mieć pewność że instalacje sa szczelne i bezpieczne i nie zagrażają życiu mieszkańców ..
> 
> Budowa na "oko" , bez projektu , bez wiedzy , bez doświadczenia , bez nadzoru , bez odbiorów to zwykłe szaleństwo i mega głupota. 
> 
> Ale widać są ludzie którzy zaryzykują własne życie i swojej rodziny ...
> 
> ...


A gdzie ja napisałem że taki domek ma zostać źle zbudowany   i niby dlaczego miał by się zawalic? W dobie Internetu spokojnie można wszystko sprawdzić i zrobić wiele samemu poza tym każdy sam decyduję jak duży dom czy domek chce mieć. Idąc Twoim dziwacznym tokiem myślenia jeśli nie stać Cie na dom min 100 m to nie powinieneś zakładać rodziny co jest żałosne i śmieszne. Kolejna sprawa to sam projekt można go kupić za mniej niż 1000 zł.  Właśnie wróciłem od takiego kolegi z podobnym myśleniem co Ty do tej pory jest sam bo wszystko ogranicza finansami. Pseudo to jest Twoje myślenie które narzuca Ci że trzeba myśleć tak jak każdy.

----------


## Frofo007

Moim zdaniem dom 35m2 bez pozwolenie parterowy będzie za mały. Jeśli już coś takiego budować to z antresolą, coś jak tutaj: https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m1b323de4d610d

Zwróć uwagę, że 35m2 to nie powierzchnia w środku, tylko zewnętrzna po obrysie budynku. W środku jest około 25m2 a to jest naprawdę mało na kuchnie, salon, łazienkę, już nie mówiąc o sypialni i kotłowni (o których pisałeś w pierwszym poście). 

Moje rady odnośnie Twoich pytań:

-jaki oraz jak głęboki fundament 

Odp: przemyśl fundament na palach. Robi się go tak, że kopiesz na głębokość przemarzania (sprawdź jaka jest u Ciebie) dół. Najlepiej byłoby użyć wiertnicy spalinowej - możesz taką wypożyczyć za nie duże pieniądze na jeden dzień. Następnie jeśli ma być tanio robisz szalunek np. 40cm na 40cm z desek na wysokość taką na jakiej ma stać budynek. Takich słupków robisz np. 16. Następnie do środka wkładasz zbrojenie i zalewasz betonem. Tak uzyskany fundament myślę, że będzie najtańszy jeśli chodzi o koszty oraz prędkość wykonania (myślę, że 2-3 dni dla 2-3 osób).

-z jakich rodzajów pustaka ściany (oraz orientaciną ilość)

Orientacyjna ilość? Chłopie jak Ci ktoś ma podać orientacyjną ilość jeśli nawet Ty nie masz jeszcze projektu? Jak pytasz o takie rzeczy to koniecznie zamów projekt a potem sobie sam policzysz. Czy tam w hurtowni powiesz, że potrzebujesz XXm2 to oni już to Ci przeliczą na palety. Natomiast ja na Twoim miejscu raczej zdecydowałbym się na szkielet drewniany. Wynika to z tego, że wówczas łatwiej będzie wykonać fundament (patrz fundament na słupach) no i więcej miejsca będzie w środku przy obrysie budynku 35m2. Myślę, że też ciut łatwiej może być go wykonać.

-piec jaki wystarczy do ogrzania domu oraz wody

Tylko ogrzewanie prądem ma sens. Zamiast murować komin, kupować piec, robić kotłownie (w tym domu nie ma na to miejsca) zrób kable grzewcze lub nawet zwykłe grzejniki na prąd podłączane do kontaktu. Natomiast kasę, którą w ten sposób oszczędzisz włóż w ocieplenie (minimum 20cm od dołu, 20cm ściany i 30cm dach), dobre okna, tak wszystko zrób aby nie było mostków cieplnych.

-dach spadzisty zrobić lepiej betonowy czy z krokwi i blachy

Krokwie i blacha.

-jakie dokumenty będą mi potrzebne do wybudowania 

Na pewno projekt, mapka do celów projektowych na której nanosisz gdzie ma stać budynek. Najlepiej przejdź się do urzędu i dowiedź się dokładnie, lub poczytaj na necie.

----------


## kryzys

A odwal ty się , chce budować mały domek to niech buduje i uj komu do tego , nawet troche sie dziwię że autor o to zapytał bo ja jak coś mnie rajcuje to robię nie pytając bo cuż mógłbym usłyszeć że pokój 2m2 i tym podobne dyrdymały , są eleganckie projekty tych małych domów i na 1000% jest to lepsze rozwiązanie niż kawalerka 25m2 bo tyle to mniej wiecej kosztuje np na Ślasku , ja bym stawiał ba być może nawet postawie a obecny dom sprzedam i na starość mniej roboty będzie , :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## tkaczor123

> -piec jaki wystarczy do ogrzania domu oraz wody
> 
> Tylko ogrzewanie prądem ma sens. Zamiast murować komin, kupować piec, robić kotłownie (w tym domu nie ma na to miejsca) zrób kable grzewcze lub nawet zwykłe grzejniki na prąd podłączane do kontaktu. Natomiast kasę, którą w ten sposób oszczędzisz włóż w ocieplenie (minimum 20cm od dołu, 20cm ściany i 30cm dach), dobre okna, tak wszystko zrób aby nie było mostków cieplnych.


Z ociepleniem to zgodzę się pasi dać min 15/20/30  się w tak małym domku to proponuje klimatyzator z funkcją grzania za 2500zł plus drabinkę w łazience z grzałką.
 Jak masz kasę to na dach panele wszystko idzie zrobić samemu. Sam u siebie zwiększyłem o 15cm ocieplenie na dachu mam teraz 40cm i różnicy między 25cm znaczącej nie widzę. Lamda 0,32 i 035. 15/10/15. Do pewnego momentu jest sens później to są pomijalne różnice.
Co do kosztów to niestety pewne koszty są stałe niezależne od wielkości domu, nie da się ich przeskoczyć.
Robiąc samemu i posiadając działkę taki domek za materiał wyjdzie ok 60 tyś wszystko idzie policzyć.
Panele niestety z LM casto.. za 20-35zł podkład za 8zł. Płytki do łazienki najtańsze po ok 30zł. Poszukiwanie materiałów z końcówek magazynowych itp. Polak potrafi.Sam kiedyś myślałem o takim domku będąc kawalerem jednak czasy się zmieniają...

Pytanie jest jedno czy jakbyś chciał się tego pozbyć czy odzyskasz zainwestowaną kasę lub jej część.

----------


## swierol

Cześć.
Uważam, że już jeden z kolegów wyżej podsunął całkiem dobrą myśl odnośnie domku holenderskiego. Ja bym poszedł ciut dalej i kupił nowy, jest kilka polskich firm, które robią takie domki z całkiem fajnym ociepleniem. Za 70 tys kupisz już z częściowym a może i całkowitym wyposażeniem. Jak już uzbierasz i postawisz dom docelowy to taki domek możesz z powodzeniem sprzedać.

P.S. Gdybym z kimś rozmawiał na temat takiego domu (35m2) i powiedział by mi, że to kurnik itd, dostałby takiego "lepca", że by ukucnął. Jakby nie widział za co nastąpiłaby poprawka. To tak odnośnie jednego z wpisów powyżej (nicku autora nie warto pamiętać)

----------


## Frofo007

> P.S. Gdybym z kimś rozmawiał na temat takiego domu (35m2) i powiedział by mi, że to kurnik itd, dostałby takiego "lepca", że by ukucnął. Jakby nie widział za co nastąpiłaby poprawka. To tak odnośnie jednego z wpisów powyżej (nicku autora nie warto pamiętać)


Każdy buduje to na co go stać i dużo sensowniejszy jest dom 35m2 bez kredytu niż 100m2 z kredytem, którego nie będziemy w stanie spłacić.
Jednak myślę, że osoby, które namawiają na większy działają w dobrej wierze. Autor tematu chce wybudować dom parterowy po obrysie zewnętrznym 35m2 (czyli około 25m2 w środku) w którym będzie salon z kuchnią, sypialnia, łazienka i kotłownia. No wybaczcie ale salon z kuchnią 12m2? Może dlatego, że mam kuchnie tej powierzchni jakoś tego nie widzę  :big tongue:  Gdzieś musi się zmieścić lodówka, pralka (bo w łazience może nie będzie miejsca?), kawałem blatu, szafki na talerze, kosz na śmieci itp. A gdzie miejsca na jakąś sofę, TV, stolik?
Tak jak pisałem jeśli już coś takiego budować to musi być antresola i na antresoli można zrobić duży pokój sypialny, natomiast salon + kuchnia będzie miał wówczas około 20m2. Przy domu drewnianym myślę, że antresola znacznie kosztu nie podniesie no bo trochę drewna na strop + trochę wyższe ścianki kolankowe, natomiast da dużo komfortu bo metraż +80% za może (strzelam) 10% wyższe koszt budowy.

----------


## kryzys

Co ty człowieku bredzisz ?? to wg ciebie z 35m2 w środku robi się 25 m2 ?? to ile te ściany mają grubości 1,5metra , dajże spokój jak tak masz się wysilać to nic nie pisz bo co się odezwiesz to wychodzi nie dokończę . :no:

----------


## Kaizen

> Co ty człowieku bredzisz ?? to wg ciebie z 35m2 w środku robi się 25 m2 ?? to ile te ściany mają grubości 1,5metra


2cm tynku
24cm muru
1cm kleju
20cm styropianu
1cm kleju i siatki i tynku
48cm x 2 ściany
z 7m x 5m robi się 6,04x4,04=24,40m2

Minus oczywiście ściany działowe.

Małe domy mają mały sens. Część kosztów jest stała albo prawie stała niezależnie od wielkości. Koszt przyłączy ten sam, koszt geodety ten sam. Łazienka 4m2 nie będzie 2x tańsza, niż 8m2. Armatura i osprzęt ten sam (albo niewiele droższe większe lustro czy większa umywalka).

Część kosztów zmienia się znacznie mniej, niż proporcjonalnie do powierzchni. Zależy nam na powierzchni, a płacimy za m2 muru, izolacji, stropu itd.
Jak mamy po zewnetrznej 7x5m i 3m wysokości muru, to powierzchnia wewnątrz niech będzie nawet 25m2 a powierzchnia ścian (które kosztuja) to 72m2
Dom 14x10m ma wewnątrz 118m2 (*4,7x więcej powierzchni*) a powierzchnia ścian zewnętrznych to 144m2 (*tylko 2x więcej*).

Dokładając niewiele pieniędzy zyskujemy wiele m2.

----------


## Frofo007

> Co ty człowieku bredzisz ?? ... dajże spokój jak tak masz się wysilać to nic nie pisz bo co się odezwiesz to wychodzi nie dokończę .


Nie wiem czy wiesz, ale wyszedłeś na kretyna.

----------


## kryzys

Na kretyna wychodzi ten który mieszka w kawalerce ale krytykuje bo chce komuś dopiąć , polukaj na jutubie na gościa Paweł Waga ,dom za 25 tys zł ,ma on też swoją stronę dom25tys.pl ma tam kilka projektów takiego domku i wierz mi ani jednym z nich salon nie ma 2 m2 tak jak twierdzisz , strych też jest użytkowy i razem robi sie 70m2.   https://dom25tys.pl/

----------


## gambit565

> Na kretyna wychodzi ten który mieszka w kawalerce ale krytykuje bo chce komuś dopiąć , polukaj na jutubie na gościa Paweł Waga ,dom za 25 tys zł ,ma on też swoją stronę dom25tys.pl ma tam kilka projektów takiego domku i wierz mi ani jednym z nich salon nie ma 2 m2 tak jak twierdzisz , strych też jest użytkowy i razem robi sie 70m2.   https://dom25tys.pl/


Zapomniales tylko dopisac ze to jest samowola budowlana. Ale jak kogos stac moze i samowole sobie postawic. Najwyzje rozbierze

----------


## gambit565

> Co jest samowolą budowlaną?
> Czytaleś prawo budowlane?
> Wiem że to dla niektórych jest trudne bo tam nie ma obrazków.


To co jest w linku jest samowola budowlana. Jesli nie wiesz dlaczego przeczytaj ze zrozumieniem Warunki Techniczne Jakim Powinny Idpowiadac Budynki i Ich Usytuowanie.

----------


## Nurek_

> Na kretyna wychodzi ten który mieszka w kawalerce ale krytykuje bo chce komuś dopiąć , polukaj na jutubie na gościa Paweł Waga ,dom za 25 tys zł ,ma on też swoją stronę dom25tys.pl ma tam kilka projektów takiego domku i wierz mi ani jednym z nich salon nie ma 2 m2 tak jak twierdzisz , strych też jest użytkowy i razem robi sie 70m2.   https://dom25tys.pl/


Kretyni to kupują te jego projekty, nie czytając co kupują. Po raz kolejny okazuje się, ze połowa ludzi czytać ze zrozumieniem nie potrafi.
Po pierwsze, to są jak sam gość określa "Budynki Rekreacyjne", nie domy. Mieszkać tam nie możesz, chyba ze pokątnie. Koniec, kropka.
Po drugie, powierzchnia takiego domku nie może przekroczyć 35m2 i musi być parterowy, więc poddasze nie może być użytkowe. Sam gość pisze to na swojej stronie. Co mu nie przeszkadza wciskać jeleniom projektów z użytkowym poddaszem, w sumie to nie jego problem co zbudują, on kasę za projekt zgarnął.

Niby twierdzi, że da się to przekształcić w budynek mieszkalny - czasem się się da, a czasem nie. A formalności i opłat przy tym jest tyle, ze normalne zgłoszenie/pozwolenie za budowę to przy tym pikuś, ale tego ci już nie napisze. Więc kombinując w ten sposób, że "przekształcę w budynek mieszkalny" odkładasz tylko opłaty i formalności w czasie, a ryzykujesz tym, że przekształcić się nie da - i zostajesz z bardzo droga altanką działkową.

----------


## Frofo007

> Na kretyna wychodzi ten który mieszka w kawalerce ale krytykuje bo chce komuś dopiąć , polukaj na jutubie na gościa Paweł Waga ,dom za 25 tys zł ,ma on też swoją stronę dom25tys.pl ma tam kilka projektów takiego domku i wierz mi ani jednym z nich salon nie ma 2 m2 tak jak twierdzisz , strych też jest użytkowy i razem robi sie 70m2.   https://dom25tys.pl/


Chłopie Ty nawet przeczytać czegoś prostego ze zrozumieniem nie potrafisz. Gdzie ja pisałem o salonie 2m2? Pisałem o "kotłowni 2m2" o której pisał autor tematu - tłumaczyłem, że to nie ma sensu.
Kolejna sprawa to musisz chłopie wiedzieć (a już Ci to kilka osób tłumaczyło, ale nie dociera), że obrys budynku 35m2 to jest metraż na zewnątrz budynku. Rozumiesz to czy nie? U mnie np. fundament miał 113m2, obrys zewnętrzny to 123,7m2 (bo dochodzi ocieplenie i elewacja) a w środku na parterze jest 95m2. Także w przypadku domów murowanych 35m2 po obrysie zewnętrznym da około 25m2 powierzchni w środku (bo odliczasz powierzchnie, którą zajmują ściany nośne, działowe, ocieplenie, komin). Rozumiesz to?
Kolejna kwestia (ale co do tego to 100% pewności nie mam) nie możesz na górze mieć stropu i pełnego poddasza, musi zostać zrobiona antresola. Oznacza to, że realnie masz około 25m2 parteru + około 20m2 antresoli ze skosami. To, że ktoś Ci napisze na stronie, że dom ma 70m2 to nie oznacza, że ten dom tyle ma naprawdę, rozumiesz to?  

Nawet na tej Twojej stronie https://dom25tys.pl/produkt/projekt-...iany-dom25tys/ gdzie widać rzut parteru masz salon: 22,33m2, łazienka 2,72m2, razem 25,05? Dotarło? No i zrozum, że 25m2 na których autor tematu chciał mieć: salon z kuchnią, sypialnie, kotłownie i łazienkę to słaby pomysł. Jeśli jeszcze nie dociera to oznacz sobie na działce kwadrat 5 metrów na 5 (moje auto ma 5m długości) i wydziel sobie tam te 4 pomieszczenia, powodzenia.

Jeszcze co do tych kretynów, którzy kupują kawalerkę. Taki kretyn kupuje, mieszka i o nic się nie martwi. A gość, który buduje taki dom nigdy nie wie czy ktoś tego nie zgłosi i nie będzie płacił jakiś kar. Ten kretyn mieszka sobie legalnie, ma swój adres zamieszkania i normalnie przychodzą do niego listy czy paczki. Natomiast gość z budynku gospodarczego ma oficjalnie status bezdomnego. Kretyn z mieszkania dojeżdża do pracy w 10 minut a po pracy nic go nie interesuje. Wielki "ynteligent" z budynku gospodarczego kosi trawę w lato, zimą odśnieża drogę, jest wkurwiony gdy okazuje się, że w miesiącach z dużymi opadami szambowóz nie może dojechać do szamba.
Żeby nie było, nie twierdzę, że sama idea jest zła, ale nie jest to legalne i na pewno też nie takie kolorowe jak twierdzą osoby, które zarabiają na sprzedaży takich projektów. Wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy, nie można być zaślepionym.
Moim zdaniem jeśli już budować taki dom samemu to jest to jakaś opcja jeśli mamy już działkę. Natomiast jeśli nie mamy działki, nie znamy się na budowie + do tego dochodzi brak umiejętności np. czytania ze zrozumieniem to lepiej będzie kupić kawalerkę.

----------


## gambit565

> Nie masz zielonego pojęcia o budowaniu budynków rekreacyjnych na zgłoszenie.
> 
> _Wyłączenie obowiązku uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę_
> _    Pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga budowa:_
> _    2a) wolno stojących parterowych budynków rekreacji indywidualnej, rozumianych jako budynki przeznaczone do okresowego wypoczynku, o powierzchni zabudowy do 35 m2, przy czym liczba tych obiektów na działce nie może przekraczać jednego na każde 500 m2 powierzchni działki;_


Cytujesz przepisy ktorych albo nie rozumiesz albo nie umiesz przeczytac ze zrozumieniem wiec wytlacze ci lopatologicznie- budynkow parterowych tzn. bez poddasz czy innych prob obejscia tego ograniczenia. Wiec proby kombinowania z poddaszami i udawania ze jest sie madrzejszym niz inni koncza sie samowola budowlana. Wiec zanim zaczniesz sie kolejny raz wymadrzac sprawdz o czym piszesz i do czego sie odnosisz.

----------


## swierol

> Chłopie Ty nawet przeczytać czegoś prostego ze zrozumieniem nie potrafisz. Gdzie ja pisałem o salonie 2m2? Pisałem o "kotłowni 2m2" o której pisał autor tematu - tłumaczyłem, że to nie ma sensu.
> Kolejna sprawa to musisz chłopie wiedzieć (a już Ci to kilka osób tłumaczyło, ale nie dociera), że obrys budynku 35m2 to jest metraż na zewnątrz budynku. Rozumiesz to czy nie? U mnie np. fundament miał 113m2, obrys zewnętrzny to 123,7m2 (bo dochodzi ocieplenie i elewacja) a w środku na parterze jest 95m2. Także w przypadku domów murowanych 35m2 po obrysie zewnętrznym da około 25m2 powierzchni w środku (bo odliczasz powierzchnie, którą zajmują ściany nośne, działowe, ocieplenie, komin). Rozumiesz to?
> Kolejna kwestia (ale co do tego to 100% pewności nie mam) nie możesz na górze mieć stropu i pełnego poddasza, musi zostać zrobiona antresola. Oznacza to, że realnie masz około 25m2 parteru + około 20m2 antresoli ze skosami. To, że ktoś Ci napisze na stronie, że dom ma 70m2 to nie oznacza, że ten dom tyle ma naprawdę, rozumiesz to?  
> 
> Nawet na tej Twojej stronie https://dom25tys.pl/produkt/projekt-...iany-dom25tys/ gdzie widać rzut parteru masz salon: 22,33m2, łazienka 2,72m2, razem 25,05? Dotarło? No i zrozum, że 25m2 na których autor tematu chciał mieć: salon z kuchnią, sypialnie, kotłownie i łazienkę to słaby pomysł. Jeśli jeszcze nie dociera to oznacz sobie na działce kwadrat 5 metrów na 5 (moje auto ma 5m długości) i wydziel sobie tam te 4 pomieszczenia, powodzenia.
> 
> Jeszcze co do tych kretynów, którzy kupują kawalerkę. Taki kretyn kupuje, mieszka i o nic się nie martwi. A gość, który buduje taki dom nigdy nie wie czy ktoś tego nie zgłosi i nie będzie płacił jakiś kar. Ten kretyn mieszka sobie legalnie, ma swój adres zamieszkania i normalnie przychodzą do niego listy czy paczki. Natomiast gość z budynku gospodarczego ma oficjalnie status bezdomnego. Kretyn z mieszkania dojeżdża do pracy w 10 minut a po pracy nic go nie interesuje. Wielki "ynteligent" z budynku gospodarczego kosi trawę w lato, zimą odśnieża drogę, jest wkurwiony gdy okazuje się, że w miesiącach z dużymi opadami szambowóz nie może dojechać do szamba.
> Żeby nie było, nie twierdzę, że sama idea jest zła, ale nie jest to legalne i na pewno też nie takie kolorowe jak twierdzą osoby, które zarabiają na sprzedaży takich projektów. Wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy, nie można być zaślepionym.
> Moim zdaniem jeśli już budować taki dom samemu to jest to jakaś opcja jeśli mamy już działkę. Natomiast jeśli nie mamy działki, nie znamy się na budowie + do tego dochodzi brak umiejętności np. czytania ze zrozumieniem to lepiej będzie kupić kawalerkę.


SZACUN.
Obejrzałem kilka jego filmów na youtubie, wrzuciłem kilka komentarzy i też zostałem zbesztany, że zazdroszczę i szukam dziury w całym. Tłumaczenie, że poddasze jest ale nie użytkowe to robienie ludzi za durni. Nie użytkowe? To po co te okna na szczytach?
Poza tym on to częściowo zbudował na fundamentach z jakieś stodoły czy obory.

----------


## Frofo007

Ja u siebie na etapie adaptacji przerobiłem dom z poddaszem użytkowym na dom z poddaszem nieużytkowym  :wink:  Różnica polegała na wykreśleniu słowa "użytkowe", zastąpieniu go "nieużytkowe" i zmianie parametrów powierzchni budynku. Taki "myk" zastosowałem dlatego, że jak w przyszłości będę potrzebować "górę" to mogę złożyć papiery i kosztem 20tyś + schody mieć zrobione dodatkowe 95m2 powierzchni. Obecnie na poddaszu nieużytkowym mam okna 1,5m szerokie na 2,2m wysokie, okna dachowe, wentylacje mechaniczną, ogrzewanie podłogowe z termostatami itd. Ogólnie wszystko jest w stanie deweloperskim, będzie kasa to się zmieni kwalifikacje w urzędzie i zrobi.

----------


## swierol

> Widzę że Ty uważasz że na poddaszu nieużytkowym powinno być ciemno.
> Czy ty chociaż wiesz co to w przepisach budowlanych znaczy określenie "nieużytkowe"?


A czy znasz znaczenie słowa parterowy?
" Należy przy tym zwrócić uwagę, że przez pomieszczenia przystosowane do przebywania w nich ludzi rozumie się nie tylko wnętrza mieszkalne (sypialnie, pokoje dzienne itp.), ale także pomieszczenia pomocnicze (służące m.in. do komunikacji wewnętrznej, do celów higieniczno-sanitarnych, a także do przechowywania garderoby oraz żywności), pomieszczenia gospodarcze oraz techniczne. Na poddaszu nieużytkowym nie można też urządzić lokalu o charakterze użytkowym, o innym przeznaczeniu niż wcześniej wymienione" To prosta definicja żebyś zrozumiał :smile: 
Tylko Ty Frofo możesz to zrobić zgodnie z przepisami i w razie kontrolii jesteś czysty.
Aha. Jeszcze jedna rzecz, o której kiedyś pisałem. Kto będzie odpowiadał jeśli nie daj Bóg kiedyś się to zawali i ucierpią ludzie? Ok, projekt był (nie wiadomo co to za projekt i co on zawiera) ale nad budową żaden kierownik nie musi sprawować pieczy.

----------


## swierol

Na tej samej zasadzie mógł wybudować domek 60-70m2 (również na zgłoszenie). Nie wyszedłby  dużo drożej, bez kombinacji, bardziej funkcjonalny, bez betonowych stropów. 
Ale gość chciał coś udowodnić i chyba sam nie wiedział co.
U mnie w starostwie legalnie by to nie przeszło.

----------


## swierol

Ja rozumiem ale widać, że Ty nie chcesz....  Szkoda dyskusji z Tobą.
Frofo masz racje, że 35m2 to bardzo mało jak na dom. Grubość ścian można minimalnie zniwelować (np przez zastosowanie silikatów). Pralnia, suszarnia, kuchnia wszystko w "salonie" ale cena jest cena.

----------


## Frofo007

Pewnie ani jeden ani drugi nie zna się dobrze na prawie budowlanym (jak ja), ale będą się kłócić o to kto ma racje  :big tongue:

----------


## Kaizen

To, co jest kondygnacją to i sądy nie są zgodne. Dla jednego oczywiste, że jak jest strop i nad nim jakaś przestrzeń (nawet nieużytkowa) to jest kondygnacja, dla innego musi być użytkowa, żeby była kondygnacja.

Kto chce, niech sprawdza z której szkoły są sędziowie na jego terenie, jak się PINB przyczepi i uzna za samowolę.

----------


## Stermaj

A jakbym postawił dom na słupku 1m nad ziemią. Taki domek na kurzej nóżce. To jaka będzie powierzchnia zabudowy?

----------


## jajmar

> A jakbym postawił dom na słupku 1m nad ziemią. Taki domek na kurzej nóżce. To jaka będzie powierzchnia zabudowy?


 Powierzchni zabudowy - jest wyznaczona przez rzut pionowy zewnętrznych krawędzi budynku na powierzchnie terenu. Do pow zabudowy nie wlicza sie pow. drugorzędnych  tj. ram dachów, schodów zewn. markiz.

----------


## swierol

"To co dla mnie jest sufitem, dla kogoś jest podłogą..." to chyba z "Chłopaki nie płaczą"

----------


## Stermaj

> Powierzchni zabudowy - jest wyznaczona przez rzut pionowy zewnętrznych krawędzi budynku na powierzchnie terenu. Do pow zabudowy nie wlicza sie pow. drugorzędnych  tj. ram dachów, schodów zewn. markiz.


No to kicha z moich kombinacji :smile:

----------


## Stermaj

> Coś takiego? 
> https://sznyt.pl/2017/09/13/dom-w-ks...-zabawy-forma/


Aż tak bardzo nie, coś bardziej z bajek bym wolał.

----------


## wlesie

Witam. Niewiedza ludzi doprowadza do tego, że później słyszę na mieście oszołomów, że dom to kosztuje pół miliona, bo tyle wzieła firma . Co do tematu domu 35m2 poddasze użytkowe nie jest kondygnacją, a ludzie , którzy piszą o samowoli ,mają bardzo małą wiedzę na temat budowy domów.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> Witam. Niewiedza ludzi doprowadza do tego, że później słyszę na mieście oszołomów, że dom to kosztuje pół miliona, bo tyle wzieła firma . Co do tematu domu 35m2 poddasze użytkowe nie jest kondygnacją, a ludzie , którzy piszą o samowoli ,mają bardzo małą wiedzę na temat budowy domów.


Jak dobrze, że są wszystkowiedzący na świecie!
Na jakiej podstawie stwierdzasz, że poddasze użytkowe nie jest kondygnacją i dom nie może kosztować pół miliona?

https://www.locja.pl/haslo/kondygnacja,151

----------


## jajmar

> Witam. Niewiedza ludzi doprowadza do tego, że później słyszę na mieście oszołomów, że dom to kosztuje pół miliona, bo tyle wzieła firma . Co do tematu domu 35m2 poddasze użytkowe nie jest kondygnacją, a ludzie , którzy piszą o samowoli ,mają bardzo małą wiedzę na temat budowy domów.


Fajnie że się zalogowałeś na FM i nas tu uświadamiasz. Ale piszesz głupoty. Poddasze jest kondygnacją.

----------


## bandziorno

A czy antresola jest kondygnacją?
Czy przepisy określają maksymalną wysokość piętra w domu parterowym?

----------


## Marianek88

> A czy antresola jest kondygnacją?
> Czy przepisy określają maksymalną wysokość piętra w domu parterowym?


Zobacz tutaj https://mobile-development.pl/dom-be...-ograniczenia/

Bardzo dużo potrzebnych informacji można tutaj znaleźć.

----------


## stos

.

----------

